# More Examples of heavily figured Cocobolo boards available at SavageWoods.com



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

See them all here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/exotic-wood/cocobolo/?orderby=popularity


















































































See all of the available cocobolo boards directly here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/exotic-wood/cocobolo/?orderby=popularity

Best Regards,

Ivan Orovio
512-619-9101
www.SavageWoods.com


----------

